# Paulding Forest Turkey Opener



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow...about what I expected,rudeness,no gobbling and maybe illegal harassment.

I was the first one at the gate at 5:35 am.About 6:00 another truck pulls up beside me,no problem,it's a big area,I'll ask them where they are going and tell them my plans.
By the time I got out of the truck they were 50 yards  down the road 
Oh well,I went to my spot and didn't care if I bothered them,which I didn't.
And so the morning goes,I here a terrible crow call,a hoot flute and someone run&gun with a box call.None of these were real close or a bother.
About 8:30 someone is walking thru the thinned pines shooting a .22mag.....Time to go.
Did run into a guy that I'd met there during deer season,had a nice chat with him.
Still better than sleeping in or working


----------



## hunter12 (Mar 24, 2012)

i feel your pain worked two turkeys for over two hours trying to pull them from there some hens and some guy walks right were there gobbling and runs them off. some of the people that hunt PF are just stupid and have no respect for others


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 25, 2012)

3 adult toms were signed out and I saw one guy toting a tom out on brushy mountain road.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Was seriously considering heading up to PF early next week. Guess, i'll leave that place alone.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2012)

What a difference a week makes.Saw nor heard noone else this morning,I was all alone.
No gobbling either though,put a few miles on the boots,did very little calling.Just easing slowly along.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Apr 8, 2012)

Yea Paulding Forest can be real tough. Luckily all the birds arent too educated from the "not so smart, public land hunters" who frequent the area. We took two long beards from over there. Hard work and a lot of luck! We doubled up on two 10.5in long beards. Hunting any public land is tough. Just got to stay patient and always try to he polite


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 8, 2012)

How many been killed so far over there? They are wiping dawson forest out. As of nearly dark Fri evening. 36 been checked out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 16, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> How many been killed so far over there? They are wiping dawson forest out. As of nearly dark Fri evening. 36 been checked out.



I haven't been by the check station.

I did see several toms yesterday eve.,but none close enough for a shot.


----------



## ridgestalker (Apr 16, 2012)

I believe it was 50 the other day.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 16, 2012)

Bout that here now to.I ain't looked since Thur. Mid 40s then.


----------



## ridgestalker (Apr 16, 2012)

It gets hammered for sure just like dawson does.
Was 60 killed last year i think an will probably be that many this year if not a few more.
Have only seen 2 jakes out there all year.Not looking real good for next year as of my sightings an i have covered a lot of ground out there this year.Gonna see if i can get 1 or 2 more for some friends out there before its over.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck. I've not killed but 1 gotta get my other two. I hope anyhow.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Apr 16, 2012)

Was hunting paulding today, birds flying around like songbirds?????? Looking bleak missed 2 in alabama opening week going to hit it again wednesday till saturday hope i'm blessed


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll be chasing them again in the morning,on old blue car body road.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2012)

My bird was #54 today....14lb jake,part of a bully gang.

After not hearing anything,I was walking out at 10:00.A gobbler opened up in a holler to my left.
I go set up,but it walks away,still gobbling.I figure I'm in his strut zone and he'll be back.I continue calling every once in awhile.....The gobbling gets closer....but so does something else,loud deep yelping.
3 jakes came in and got between me and the tom,every time he would gobble,the jakes would make a sound that is best described as a goose imitating an elephant.
This went on for an hour,couldn't take it anymore and I really been wanting to try the turkey pot pie.....BOOM!


----------



## Klondike (May 6, 2012)

Don't need anyone to broadcast where they go so feel free to PM me but headed to PF for the first time this week.  Looking at google maps thinking about south of gold mine or Hulsey town roads - any areas to try or avoid are appreciated


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 6, 2012)

Klondike said:


> Don't need anyone to broadcast where they go so feel free to PM me but headed to PF for the first time this week.  Looking at google maps thinking about south of gold mine or Hulsey town roads - any areas to try or avoid are appreciated



I've never hunted that area,but this late in the season,you may have it all to yourself.


----------



## Klondike (May 9, 2012)

Headed out Friday - anyone been last few days?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2012)

Klondike said:


> Headed out Friday - anyone been last few days?


Hope to be out there for one last hunt in the morning.


----------



## Klondike (May 11, 2012)

4AM and headed out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2012)

Klondike said:


> 4AM and headed out.



I didn't sleep well,thus stayed in bed.....I'm back on shift tonight,so the season is over for me.

Trout next


----------



## Klondike (May 11, 2012)

Some gobble, saw some Hen, great morning, no luck but will try one more time.  Almost forgot - BIG doe too


----------

